# Message from Mars (1913, G. B.), by Wallett Waller



## regenmusic

Message from Mars (1913, G. B.), Wallett Waller.

At first it seems like a nothing score, but IMHO gets better and better. The movie is great.

My quote from Nitrateville:

"The most wonderful silent film I've seen in a while. It's as if Dickens wrote science fiction. It's a take on the Christmas Carol theme, only this time it's men from Mars instead of the three spirits. Really should be watched while it's still on YouTube. I liked the score, which got better over time."


----------

